# Windows 7 64-bit wrong dxdiag info(pagefile)



## RoutedScripter (May 11, 2010)

I have pagefile disabled since i have 4GB memory and the effect is more than obvious, well it's awesome , no lag in games and no UI lag,  but for some reason DXDIAG (directX diagnostic tool) reports that i have 1505MB used and 2505MB available , the settings are still 0MB and None in System Virtual Memory , and I don't feel that's any slower , or that might just be that I was used to laggy atmosphere and i don't realize that windows forces pagefile to be on. Well i don't think so , it has to be DXDIAG that's wrong.

EDIT: In the resource monitor , the Commit Charge is clearly showed as used with 40% used in the graph , and each processes also have amounts of commit , I don't know if commit means pagefile?

_In computing, commit charge is a term used in Microsoft Windows operating systems to describe the total amount of virtual address space for which the backing store is the pagefile. It may be thought of as the maximum potential pagefile usage._

I don't understand


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2010)

Windows never lets you completely disable it.  A lot of applications, by design, require virtual memory (Windows included).  A lot of applications would refuse to run without access to virtual memory.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 11, 2010)

So it's really still on , but it doesn't have such an impact as before, oh well.

Well , is there a way to do this , forcefully ? Since I don't use PC for any kind of important work.


And I've been searching for pagefile.sys , and I can't find it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2010)

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 12, 2010)

Oh well


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 30, 2010)

Found out that the DXIDAG is mislabled, quite some of a mistake,  in the general info window (first one) , you see "Pagefile: xxxx MB used / available"

That's not pagefile , that's commit charge , which makes the whole thing (i was working on it the whole freaking day) different , and in the way that it solves everything. It's combined with the physical ram , and that's why you see some "hidden" pagefile which is actually commit charge.

All abord the MS fail train ... again and again


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

mind if i ask a question? what is the recommended pagefile for my system? do i have to set it very high? or very low? i set up my pagefile for 12 GBs, is that bad?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 31, 2010)

its not bad or good, if it dosnt need to use page file it wont, simple as that.


personaly i have mine set at 250mb initial and 6000mb Grow. that way everything stays in ram if im not using much ram, but if i use more then 4250mb the page file will grow and give me 6000mb more.



TBH there really is no "optimum setting" and it should never be turned off ( IT CANT BE TURNED OFF COMPLEATLY) windows will still set a pagefile. keep an eye on your ram usage over a few days and ajust your page file size accordingly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2010)

Growing the virtual memory pool can cause the system to crawl.  The generally recommended settings is virtual memory should equal the amount of physical memory (this is the default setting).  For example, if you have 6 GiB of RAM, you should have 6 GiB of virtual memory.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 31, 2010)

your right Ford, but its usualy only for a second or 2 wile it creates the next pagefile. iv never had it crawl for more then 5 seconds.



just to clarify, there is not a noticeable difference between having your pagefile set at 250mb or 4000mb if your using less then the amount of ram needed.




main reson i only have 250mb set is coz its writing to my SSD. the other 6000 is set on my raid.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> your right Ford, but its usualy only for a second or 2 wile it creates the next pagefile. iv never had it crawl for more then 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks so maybe i will turn it down to 4Gb?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 31, 2010)

wont make a difference since your not likely using more then 4GB  reducing from 10GB to 2GB wont change anything except the freespace on your HDD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2010)

...which you should never let get to within 20% full anyway.  The closer to the center of the disk you get, the slower it transfers clusters.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> ...which you should never let get to within 20% full anyway.  The closer to the center of the disk you get, the slower it transfers clusters.



Oh, just checked it, the 12 GB i said is really 4 GB on each my 3 main drives.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2010)

when you have your Paging and recycle bin set very high all you are doing is wasting space on the HD that can be used for other stuff, best is to set it to the same amt of RAM you have or about 75 % of the ram you have. If you want a machine to move a little quicker have a separate Drive with the paging on it.


----------

